# check this out...



## Deutscher_Wagen (Jun 20, 2002)

Source: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/car-audio/

"New Volkswagens Will Play MP3 Files Car Audio"
For a few years vehicle iPod controls have been supported in a number of higher end autos like the BMW. Today more and more auto manufactures are jumping on this proprietary bandwagon. This is a great feature, if you have an iPod. Until now… 
The new Volkswagens will support MP3 files by directly plugging into a USB connection in the center console. The difference is that you can use any USB mass storage device not just the iPod. For example, memory cards, portable hard drives, or other USB MP3 players. The connection will integrate with the head unit and function just as a CD changer unit. 
You will be able to order this feature this December in Germany for around two hundred euros in place of your CD changer. No mention of when it will hit the States, perhaps the same."


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: check this out... (Deutscher_Wagen)*

HAHA, what a great feature. i wonder if you have to put the files in special folders and what not.


----------

